# τα 60s



## nickel (Aug 31, 2011)

Το είδα σήμερα κάπου («...έχει σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον το ότι στην Ελλάδα των μακρινών ’80s...») και δεν ήταν κάτι καινούργιο. Ήταν η σταγονίτσα που έκανε το ποτήρι να ξεχειλίσει. (Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πολλά ξέχειλα ποτήρια έχω μπροστά μου και αυτές τις μέρες όλο πάνω σε σταγονίτσες πάω και πέφτω.) Και αφορά, όπως καταλαβαίνετε, έναν αγγλισμό από τον οποίο δεν μπορούμε να απαλλαγούμε, όσα ξόρκια κι αν κάνουμε. Πώς θα το διαβάσεις το αριθμητικό με το σου πισωκολλητό, που μπορεί να είναι αγγλικό *s* ή ελληνικό τελικό *ς*; Έιτις, βέβαια. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να αλλάξεις πληκτρολόγιο, να γράψεις *τα 80s* ή *τα eighties* (όχι πως λείπουν αυτά, μυριάδες είναι): τα τουέντις, των θέρτις, στα φόρτις, τα φίφτις, τα σίξτις, τα σέβεντις, τα έιτις, των νάιντις. Δεν ψάχνω να δω αν υπάρχουν ακόμα πιο αηδιαστικές εκδοχές με τη σωστή προφορά: _τα έιτιζ_. Θα πρέπει να μελετήσετε ωστόσο τα _*ογδόνταζ*_ στο slang.gr, όπως επίσης και τα *-ς και -ζ* και το λήμμα *εϊτάς* με την παρέα του (_εϊτάδικος, εϊτιά, εϊτίλα_).

Δεν έχω δει τις εξελληνισμένες εκδοχές σε σοβαρά κείμενα, αλλά δεν λείπουν οι σοβαροί που βολεύονται με τις αριθμητικές εκδοχές, ενδεχομένως με την ελπίδα ότι ο αναγνώστης θα κάνει την ανάπτυξη στα φλύαρα ελληνικά: «της δεκαετίας του 80». Οι Αγγλοσάξονες λένε _in the eighties_ (και _in his eighties_) και πιάνουν με τον ίδιο σμπάρο και το τρυγόνι των _ογδόντα_ σαν ηλικίας. Εμείς, αντί να αρχίσουμε να λέμε _στα ογδόντα_ για τη δεκαετία του 1980, προτιμήσαμε να λέμε _στα έιτις_.

Αποστροφή για το κλείσιμο, γιατί το θέμα μόνο αποστροφή μού προκαλεί: αποστρόφους βάζουμε; Τι είναι πιο σωστό: _τα ’80s_, _τα 80’s_ ή _τα ’80’s_; Ή _τα 80s_;


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2011)

Το ογδόνταζ πρέπει να το έχω γράψει κι εγώ, και χωρίς να το έχω δει αλλού, αλλά αν είμαστε σοβαροί το "στα ογδόντα" είναι η μόνη καλή λύση, αν και χρειάζεται λίγο να τριφτεί, ιδίως αν είναι να πεις "στα μέσα των 80" ή "στην αρχή των 50". Ένας από τους μεταφραστικούς μου εφιάλτες είναι φράσεις όπως from the early 80s to the late 90s... (αλλά συμφέρει αν πληρώνεσαι με την λέξη του ελληνικού κειμένου).


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2011)

sarant said:


> [...]Ένας από τους μεταφραστικούς μου εφιάλτες είναι φράσεις όπως from the early 80s to the late 90s... (αλλά συμφέρει αν πληρώνεσαι με την λέξη του ελληνικού κειμένου).


 
Όντως: from the early 80s to the late 90s = από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90. 
Δ Μ Γ (Δείκτης Μπλαμπλά ανά γράμμα): 71/34 = 2,09. Δ Μ Λ (ανά λέξη): 14/8 = 1,75.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2011)

Αν είσαι λίγο traduttore: στην εικοσαετία / στην περίοδο 1980-2000 (για υπότιτλους, ιστοσελίδες, λογισμικό και άλλα στριμώγματα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2011)

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ πότε 80's πότε "δεκατία του '80". Όπως μού κάτσει. Ομολογουμένως το "τα 00's" έχει περισσότερο νόημα από το "τα '00" ή "η δεκαετία του '00".


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι να μπορείς να το διαβάσεις κιόλας. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει να πεις «η πρώτη δεκαετία του 2000».


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το θέμα είναι να μπορείς να το διαβάσεις κιόλας. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει να πεις «η πρώτη δεκαετία του 2000».


 
Μμμμ... δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα ορθό το "δεκαετία του 2000" γιατί είναι σαν να αναφέρομαι σε έναν αριθμό (συγκεκριμένο έτος αντί για αιώνα). Αν το έλεγα περιφραστικά θα έλεγα "πρώτη δεκαετία του 21ου αιώνα". Αλλά είναι πιο βολικό το "τα ζίροουζ" από τον σιδηρόδρομο. Εντάξει, έχει πρόβλημα προσαρμογής στην γλώσσα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε βρει την καλύτερη αντιστοιχία στα ελληνικά, ακόμη. Τα παραπάνω είναι μεν λογικές προτάσεις, αλλά θα προτιμούσα κάτι λιγότερο περιφραστικό. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις μικρές περιφράσεις αλλά αυτή είναι μακρυνάρι.

Μερικές φορές λέω "στα '60" αλλά νιώθω ότι μπερδεύει. Έχεις δίκιο ότι στα αγγλικά υπάρχει μια κάπως διπλή χρήση αλλά εκεί διαχωρίζεται από την χρήση άρθρου και αντωνυμίας. Ας πούμε: "θυμάμαι στα 20 που δούλευα παγωτατζής". Θα μπορούσε να είναι δεκαετία ή έτος. Εδώ να διευκρινίσω ότι στα αγγλικά το "in his 40's" σημαίνει "στην ηλικία από 40 ως 49" ενώ στα ελληνικά το "στα 40" σημαίνει "στην ηλικία των 40 ετών" και τίποτα άλλο. Αντιθέτως, λέμε "στην πέμπτη δεκαετία του", ως αντίστοιχο.

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι στο μέλλον θα βρεθεί κάποια καλύτερη αντιστοίχιση για την αναφορά σε δεκαετίες. Αν η γλώσσα μας επιβιώσει, δηλαδή, και δεν την καταπιεί η αγγλική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν το έλεγα περιφραστικά θα έλεγα "πρώτη δεκαετία του 21ου αιώνα".


Κουκλί.



> Αν η γλώσσα μας επιβιώσει, δηλαδή, και δεν την καταπιεί η αγγλική.


Ή την παραμερίσει. Αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2011)

Μια και μπήκε κι αυτό το θέμα στο τραπέζι, ποιες μεταφράσεις θα προτείνατε για τις παρακάτω φράσεις; Ει δυνατόν, να μην επαναλαμβάνεστε στο μοτίβο «οι σαραντάρες είναι σαν δύο εικοσάρες»:

a boy in his early teens
a girl in her late teens
a young man in his twenties
a woman in her thirties
men in their eighties


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2011)

Ήδη λέμε το σαράντα και εννοούμε το 1940, το εικοσιένα και εννοούμε το 1821, το εννιακόσια δεκαεννία που λέγανε οι παλιοί κλπκλπ. 
Μεταφράσεις;
1. ένας μικρός έφηβος και 2. μια μεγαλύτερη έφηβη λέμε στο σπίτι μας. Ή όπως λέει ο λαός, ένα πιτσιρίκι και μια νεαρή κοπέλα. 
Τα ένας εικοσάρης, μια τριαντάρα, ένας ογδοντάρης γιατί είναι προβληματικά και ζητάς εναλλακτική λύση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσε να καθιερωθεί κάτι σαν _στα (19)60-69_ (σκέτο για τη δεκαετία, με κτητικό για ηλικία) ή παραείναι μαθηματικό. Ή κάποια άλλη σύμβαση, π.χ. στη δτ 60 (ή δ.τ. 60) =δεκαετία του 60. Για την ηλικία, πάντως, έχουμε ήδη ποικίλες λύσεις νομίζω:

a boy in his early teens > ένα αγόρι στην άγουρη εφηβεία/στην αρχή της εφηβείας
a girl in her late teens > ένα κορίτσι που έβγαινε από την εφηβεία / στα τελειώματα κλπ.
a young man in his twenties > ένας νεαρός εικοσάρης/είκοσι-εικοσιπεντάρης
κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ήδη λέμε το σαράντα και εννοούμε το 1940, το εικοσιένα και εννοούμε το 1821, το εννιακόσια δεκαεννία που λέγανε οι παλιοί κλπκλπ.
> Μεταφράσεις;
> 1. ένας μικρός έφηβος και 2. μια μεγαλύτερη έφηβη λέμε στο σπίτι μας. Ή όπως λέει ο λαός, ένα πιτσιρίκι και μια νεαρή κοπέλα.
> Τα ένας εικοσάρης, μια τριαντάρα, ένας ογδοντάρης γιατί είναι προβληματικά και ζητάς εναλλακτική λύση;


 
Προτιμώ το πιτσιρίκι και την νεαρή αν και είναι λιγότερο διαφωτιστικά. Κατά παράβαση, θα προτιμούσα και το "στην προεφηβεία" και "στα μεταεφηβικά της χρόνια"

Το εικοσάρης, κτλ που προτείνεις δεν είναι πολύ σωστά. Για παράδειγμα, η περιγραφή της σειράς Friends ξεκινάει με το "a gang in their twenties", όπου ξεκινάει η σειρά με τους πρωταγωνιστές στα 24-26 τους και καταλήγει στα 34-36 τους. Αν πεις 20άρηδες, ο άλλος θα υποθέσει ότι ήταν 20 χρονών.

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα μια μετάφραση του στυλ "στα εικοσικάτι", "στην τρίτη δεκαετία" ή πιο λαϊκά "στα εικοσιφεύγα". Βέβαια το πρώτο και το τελευταίο δίνουν μάλλον περιθώριο 20-25 και 25-30, αντίστοιχα. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να ήταν λύση για τα teens, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε "στα δεκακάτι". Βέβαια μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις πονηριά και να πεις "στις πρώτες τάξεις γυμνασίου" και "απόφοιτη λυκείου".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Για παράδειγμα, η περιγραφή της σειράς Friends ξεκινάει με το "a gang in their twenties", όπου ξεκινάει η σειρά με τους πρωταγωνιστές στα 24-26 τους και καταλήγει στα 34-36 τους. Αν πεις 20άρηδες, ο άλλος θα υποθέσει ότι ήταν 20 χρονών.


Ε, εδώ θα έπρεπε να μεταφράσουμε εικοσιπεντάρηδες.
Ωραίες και οι άλλες μεταφραστικές ιδέες!


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2011)

...during the late 70s and early 80s...
Το έκανα: «στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970 αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980...».
Η διατύπωση «στα τέλη του 1970 αρχές του 1980» είναι ανακριβής.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> ...during the late 70s and early 80s...
> Το έκανα: «στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970 αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980...».
> Η διατύπωση «στα τέλη του 1970 αρχές του 1980» είναι ανακριβής.


 
Ανάλογα με το κείμενο, θα μπορούσε να γίνει και "από το 1975 έως το 1985 περίπου" ή (το συντομότερο όλων) "μεταξύ '75 και '85".


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Καλύτερα να αποθαρρύνουμε τη μαντεψιά η οποία θα επέτρεπε αυτή την αυθαίρετη προσέγγιση. Ωστόσο, μπήκα στον πειρασμό να ψάξω να δω ποιες χρονιές εννοούσε ο συντάκτης του κειμένου, μήπως τη γλίτωνα διά της ακριβολογίας. Αλλά δεν το έκανα: δεν είχα υπότιτλους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Ανάλογα με το κείμενο, θα μπορούσε να γίνει και "από το 1975 έως το 1985 περίπου" ή (το συντομότερο όλων) "μεταξύ '75 και '85".


 
Εγώ το late 70's το εκλαμβάνω ως κάτι μετά το '77, όχι μετά το '75, αλλιώς θα ήταν second half, etc.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 25, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο, αν το κείμενο μιλά κάπου και για "mid '70s". Πολλοί όμως χωρίζουν τις δεκαετίες μόνο σε "early" και "late". Εξαρτάται από τον συγγραφέα...


----------

